# نجحت في امتحان ال pmp



## نور الدين79 (16 يوليو 2011)

1- اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك.
2- أشكر جميع الأخوه الأفاضل من رواد هذا المنتدى العظيم - جزاكم الله كل الخير
3- لقد اجتزت امتحان ال PMP الحمد لله بنجاح بعد أن كانت لي تجربه سابقه لم أوفق فيها, و انا الان جاهز لأي أسئله من أخوتي الذين يتحضرون للامتحان.
4- معلومه مبدئيه لكل من يتأهل للامتحان:
لا بد أن تكون هادئ الأعصاب و اثق في الله و أن تتأهل تماما - كيف؟

1- قراءة ال PMBOK على الأقل مرتان. 
2- قراءة RITA على أد ما تقدر - من ثلاث مرات لأكثر . بجد هي كل مرة هتلاقي نفسك بتكتشف حاجه جديده.
3- لا يكون ليك جدول ينظملك امتى تخلص قراءاتك ومتى تكون أخ\ت فيها وقت أكتر من حقها و حه و قت حل الامتحانات.
4- لازم لازم لازم تحل أسئلة ريتا على كل chapter و تفهم ال PMI بيفكروا ازاي.
5- لازم لازم لازم برضو تحل الامتحانات بتاعت ال PMI دي بجد فيها أفكار متنوعه و أصعب من ريتا.
6- خلي عندك Schedule للمذاكره و الامتحانات و ال Score بتاع كل امتحان. ده هيعرفك انتى فين و ايه نقصك.
7- مرفق ملف ملخص من ال PMBOK و RITA و أسئلة امتحانات ال PMI. نصيحه لا تبدأ به, و لكن اقرءه اخر حاجه قبل الامتحان باسبوعين, الأمتحانات المجانيه من ال PMI حتى تتخيل مستوى و طريقة التفكير في المتحان

انا جاهز لي سؤال.


----------



## moh_a_eid (16 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروووك اخووي ... 

وبالتوفيق


----------



## hmt241 (16 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك يا بشمهندس . وربنا يوفقك 
لو سمحت هوه من شروط امتحان pmp ان السنتين الخبره لازم تكون فى تخصص اداره مشروعات ( مهندس تخطيط ومتابعه ) ولا عادى ممكن يكون مهندس مدنى عنده خبره سنتين ومهتم بالاداره ...وشكرا


----------



## liwa71 (16 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك يا نور الدين وعقبال الدكتوراه

انا مسجل لامتحان يوم 26 يوليو

ادعوا لي


----------



## احمد الزاكر (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باش مهندس وعقبال الدكتوراة ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed.eltayeb (16 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروووك 
كيف كانت طبيعة الاسئلة ودرجة صعوبتها وهل هي مشابهه لأسئلة ريتا في برنامج الـ PM Fastrack


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (16 يوليو 2011)

مليون مليون مليون .....................................................................................55
مبروك


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (16 يوليو 2011)

مبارك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ASHAB (16 يوليو 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك - و من تقدم الى تقدم يارب


----------



## boushy (16 يوليو 2011)

*مبارك وربنا يوفقك*


----------



## نور الدين79 (17 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبه للخبرات أكيد انت من خلال عملك كانت لك احتكاكات مع جوانب عديده من ادارة المشاريع مثل العطائات المناقصات و التخطيط لتنفيذ أي عمليه من عمليات المشروع أو أثناء النتهاء و تسليم مشروع.ليس بالضروره أن تكون مساهم فيها.مدير المشروع ليس بالضروره ان يكون ملم بكل الفنيات و الاداريات - حتى في البدايه - حول فترات احتكاكك بكل الجوانب التي قابلتك الى ايام ثم اضربها في ساعات العمل اليوميه و قسمها الي العمليات المطلوبه من ال pmi
ارجو اني أكون افدتك


----------



## نور الدين79 (17 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيكو جميعا اخوتي الأفاضل و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## نور الدين79 (17 يوليو 2011)

الأسئله كانت بسراحه قويه و كانت - علي حد تقديري - أقوى من ريتا . لذلك أنا انصح بحل امتحانات ال pmi اللأربعه أو بعض منهم عشان تعرف ازاي اللعب بالألفاظ و درجة عمق الأسئله.
ناس من معارفي قالوا كانت أسهل من ريتا و ناس قالوا أقوى.بس الجميع قالوا أنها مليانه لعب بالألفاظ


----------



## ehabattar (18 يوليو 2011)

مبروك يا نور .. 
انا امتحاني اخر الشهر .... 
سؤالي ايش احسن مرجع للاسئلة وقريبة على اسئلة الامتحانات يعني انا اسمعت pmstudy 

هل قرأت اي اسئله غير ريتا ؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (18 يوليو 2011)

ألف مبروك يا هندسة -- شد حيلك عاوزين نذاكر rmp معاكم إن شاء الله


----------



## نور الدين79 (19 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبه للأسئله فأنا حليت أسئلة ريتا بعد كل شابتر و ده كان أثناء المذاكره بس لما جه و قت حل الامتحانات كنت بحل من ال PMI Study عشان فيها افكار أكتر و لعب بالألفاظ أكتر. و انا ارفقت امتحانين لل PMI Study المجاني كمثال و بنصح بحل واحد او اثنان من امتحانات ال PMI عشان تتدرب على ضغط طول الوقت و عدد الأسئله.ده مهم جدا جدا
الله يبارك ليكوا جميعا


----------



## Jamal (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (21 يوليو 2011)

مبروووك


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (21 يوليو 2011)

مبروك ألف مبروك

وجزاك الله خيرا على الملفات الرائعة


----------



## كاسر (22 يوليو 2011)

مبروك ألف مبروك
حبيت أسألك لو تكرمت

أولا: هل كان هناك أسئلة عن ال inputs ؟
ثانيا: هل كان هناك أسئلة عن Organization Process Assets
و Enterprise Environmental Factor

ثالثا: هل الاسئلة المرفقة في موضوعك هي من نفس ال PMI وأين أجد بقية الاربع امتحانات؟ وهل ممكن أحصل على آخر اختبار نزل من PMI ؟


----------



## نور الدين79 (23 يوليو 2011)

الأخوة الأعزاء.انا بعتذر أني نسيت اذكر اهمية حفظ ال tools and techniques و فهم ال inputs and outputs. دي حاجه مهمه جدا جدا و منها أسئله كتير و مباشره ( ما هي ال tools لل process ) و أنا - في رأيي - من الأسئله المضمونه و حفظها سهل ( فقط خصص اسبوع كامل للحفظ فقط )


----------



## نور الدين79 (23 يوليو 2011)

PMI Cources Link
http://www.pmstudy.com/enroll.asp#PMP


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يوليو 2011)

ألف مبروك 
الله يبارك فيك و في الشهادة اللي حصلت عليها
و الله ينفعك بها و ينفع بك


بالنسبة للاختبار ، أرى أنه يعتمد على الفهم و الاستيعاب و تشرب روح و منهجية إدارة المشاريع الخاصة بـ PMI
و هذا لا يتأتى إلا بالقراءة المتأنية و المتمعنة و المتفحصة للـ PMBOK و كتاب ريتا و لو نضيف لهم كتاب الـ head first ممتاز و هو يعتبر أسهل من ريتا يعني ممكن الواحد يبدأ بالـ PMBOK لأنه المرجع الأساسي و الرسمي و الستاندارد ، ثم الهيد فرست ، ثم ريتا 
تقرأ الكتب بفهم و تأني شديدين ،
ثم بعدما يحس الشخص أنه فهم المنهج و تشرب المفاهيم التي فيه ، يبدأ بالتدرب على أسئلة ريتا و أسئلة الهيد فرست و غيرها من الأسئلة التي يثق في مرجعها


----------



## نور الدين79 (23 يوليو 2011)

أنا مع رأي أخي أبو بدر من حيث القراءه و الفهم العميق ضروري جدا لاجتياز الامتحان و ممارسه ادارة المشاريع بوجه عام. و أنصح بتوحيد مصادر حل الأسئله و ذلك لتوجيه العقل الى فهم طريقة تفكير ال PMI . ما أقصده هو مش لازم تحل كل سؤال ييجي تحت ايدك من أي مصدر.فقط ال PMI Cources و RITA و Head First و أعتقد أنهم كفايه جدا جدا


----------



## دعيج (23 يوليو 2011)

الف الف مبروك


----------



## كاسر (25 يوليو 2011)

> مبروك ألف مبروك
> حبيت أسألك لو تكرمت
> 
> أولا: هل كان هناك أسئلة عن ال inputs ؟
> ...



أخي نور الدين79
ياليت تتكرم تجيب على اسئلتي السابقة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الدين79 (26 يوليو 2011)

أخي كاسر:
أولا: انا وجدت اسئله على ال inputs و هي يا اما بصوره مباشره أو بصوره ضمنيه في سؤال طويل.
نصيحه : انا كنت مستصعب حفظ ال inputs output tools and techniques بس لما خصصت و قت لحفظهم فقط و جدت مدى ما سهل ذلك علي في ضمان كام سؤال في الامتحان. و ده لنك للتدريب على الحفظ 
http://quizlet.com/1053567/test/?wr...=on&tf=on&ignore-case=1&prompt-def=1&limit=42
ثانيا : انا مش فاكر ازى كان في أسئله عليهم بصوره مباشره. و لكن الملخص الي عملتلو تحميل على نفس الصفحه فيه التصنيف المفصل لهم.
ثالثا : الأسئله من ال pmi و انا أضفت لنك لبقي الأسئله 
http://www.pmstudy.com/enroll.asp#PMP 
أرجو أكون جاوبت على اسئلتك.و لو في أي تساؤل تاني أكون سعيد


----------



## Eng.A1 (26 يوليو 2011)

يا باشمهندس يعني كتاب ال pmbok و الريتا كانو كافيين انك تفهم الماده وتدخل بيهاالإمتحان ؟


----------



## نور الدين79 (26 يوليو 2011)

نعم كانوا كافيين


----------



## ahmedafatah (26 يوليو 2011)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## كاسر (29 يوليو 2011)

نور الدين79 قال:


> أخي كاسر:
> أولا: انا وجدت اسئله على ال inputs و هي يا اما بصوره مباشره أو بصوره ضمنيه في سؤال طويل.
> نصيحه : انا كنت مستصعب حفظ ال inputs output tools and techniques بس لما خصصت و قت لحفظهم فقط و جدت مدى ما سهل ذلك علي في ضمان كام سؤال في الامتحان. و ده لنك للتدريب على الحفظ
> http://quizlet.com/1053567/test/?wr...=on&tf=on&ignore-case=1&prompt-def=1&limit=42
> ...



جزيل الشكر أخي نور الدين
معلومات رائعة ومفيدة
بارك الله لك وفيك ووفقك في الدارين وجعلك من نجاح لأكبر


----------



## نور الدين79 (30 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعه أنا عايز أسئله تاني. أي حد عنده أي استفسار عن امتحان ال pmp أرجوك ما تحرمنيش من ثواب الاجابه عليه.


----------



## محمودباشا (31 يوليو 2011)

الف مبروك يا باشمهندس
وان شاء الله يرزقك الله بها خير


انا بس كان عندى سؤال

انا الحمد لله دخلت امبارح الامتحان ولكن قدر الله ان انا ما اعديش
انا سؤالى هل لما تكون الغة فى الامتحان انجليزى بس تفرق عن لما تكون الغة العربية لغة مساعدة

لان انا اخترت العربى لغة مساعدة على الرغم ان انا الحمد لله اقدر ادخل الامتحان انجليزى بس 
وانا اعرف اتنين دخلوا من اسبوع فات بدون عربى ونجحوا وكانوا تقريبا قريبين من مستوايا بس انا الحق يقال اقل منهم 
والحمد لله هم نجحوا 

فهل لاختيار اللغة اى عامل؟


تانى حاجة انا عايز نصحيتك دلوقتى بعد المرة اللى عدت دى ازاى ابدا تانى واعمل ايه؟


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الدين79 (31 يوليو 2011)

اخي محمود الباشا 
أولا : ربنا يجازيك خير على دعواتك الكريمه
ثانيا : عامل اللغه ليس له أي علاقه.أنا امتحنت مرتين و كل مره كنت استعين بالترجمه العربي.هي تساعد احيانا حين يكون السؤال طويل أو الكلام صعب الفهم.
ثالثا : انت دخلت الامتحان وده حاجه كويسه انك أدركت مدى صعوبة الأسئله و أي جانب من الدراسه مهم و يحتاج أي قدر من الاهتمام.نصيحتي الي عدى عدى خلاص.المهم الي جي.بس المهم أكتر تكون عارف بالظبط نقاط ضعفك كانت فين.
رابعا : حل امتحان أو اثنين من امتحانات ال PMI وأنا رفعت لنك ال PMI Cources بتاعها
خامسا : مش عارف ده مسموح و لا لأ بس أنا هديك نمرتي في الامارات لو حابب تتكلم في أي مساعده تانيه 00971501223539 
ربنا معاك


----------



## محمودباشا (31 يوليو 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا على الرد السريع منك

وبرده عشان تشجيعك ونصايحك وان شاء الله نتواصل 

بس انا كنت عايز اسأل هل المرة التانيه لازم يكون فى فرق فى الوقت كبير 
لان اعتقد ان انت عارف ان الامتحان هيتغير 31/8 بس انا الصراحة مش عارف التغيير ده هيكون فى ايه بالظبط
بس اللى انا عرفته ان الشابتر بتاع الethics بدل ما كانت اسألته لوحدها هاتتوزع على باقى الاسئلة 
لو عندك معلومة تانى ياريت تفيدنى

تانى حاجة انت تقصد باسئلة الpmi الاسئلة بتاعت pmstudy ولا فى حاجة تانى
ولو فى حاجة تانى الله يجازيك خير ارفع اللنك بتاعها

تالت حاجة انت تقصد بامتحان واتنين الامتحانات المدفوعة ولا المجانية


وجزالك الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا ومنك


----------



## نور الدين79 (10 أغسطس 2011)

ايه يا باشموهندس محمود الباشا.اخبار المذاكره معاك ايه.لو في أي مشاكل كلمني


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف مبروك اخى الكريم وبارك الله لك فى علمك وعلمك ما ينفعك وجزاك الله خيرا على افاداتك لإخوتك فى المنتدى وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله...والى الأمام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## نور الدين79 (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر ليكم يا أخوتي في الله.يا رب يزيدنا علما و ينفع بنا الاسلام و المسلمين,امييين


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الاخ العزيز*
*الف مبروك 
انا انوى التقدم لامتحان pmp
ماهى الطريقة المثلى لتعبئة النموذج وتحقيق 4500 ساعه المطلوبه وهل هناك امثله

ولك جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## نور الدين79 (15 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ رونالدو. لتعبئة النموذج ما عليك الى أن تحول الفترات التي عملت فيها ( من خلال الخبرات الحقيقيه ) الي ساعات.بمعنى 
انت مثلا اشتغلت في موقع لبناء مبنى سكني.المشروع استمر عام.أكيد العام ده مر بك خطوات مثل بداية المشروع و التخطيط للمشروع و تنفيذ المشروع و مراقبة سير و تقدم و اداء المشروع و في النهايه المشروع تم الانتهاء و تسليمه.كل مرحله من دول كانت لهل مده معينه.ما عليك الى تحويل هذه المده الى ساعات,و هكذا لباقي الخبرات التي مرت بك خلال عملك.بالاضافه لل 35 ساعه كورس التحضير لل pmp.
لا أعرف اذا كنت تنوي التقدم لل pmp قبل 31 اغسطسو لا بس اريد ان انبهك - أخي - ان ال pmi يحتاج ل 5 ايام عمل حتى يتم التصديق على ساعات خبرتك.
ربنا معاك.لو احتجت حاجه اسئل ما يهمكش


----------



## mohammed fouda (15 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك اتمنى لك التوفيق بس عايز اعرف 
فين ممكن اتقدم للامتحان و هل ضرورى اخد كورس تمهيدى ل pmp و لا ممكن اذاكر لوحدى و ادخل بعد كدة الامتحان و ياريت اعرف تكلفة الامتحان اية و الكورس التمهيدى و فين انا فى مصر .:13:


----------



## mohammed fouda (15 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك و اتمنى لك التوفيق 
بس انا عايز احصل على الشهادة دى ممكن اعرف تفاصيل الدراسة والتقدم للامتحان و التكلفة و مكان الامتحان و اى تفاصيل مهمة ..........شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (15 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك وزادك الله علما


----------



## totytoty000 (16 فبراير 2012)

مهندس نور 
من فين اجيب 4 امتحانات 
وهل هم مجانا ام بفلوس


----------



## arch_hamada (17 فبراير 2012)

*الف الف الف مبروك - و من تقدم الى تقدم يارب*​


----------



## نور الدين79 (19 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم, الحقيقه أني لم أخذ الكورس في مصر ولا أعلم مكانه في مصر و أعتقد أنه ضروري لفهم الموضوع ككل قبل المذاكره و بعد ما تنجح في الامتحان سوف تستفيد من الكورس ب 35 PDUs, و قد اوردت بعض المواد التي سوف تساعد بقدر كبير في حل الامتحانات و كذلك يوجد الأربع امتحانات اسئله و اجوبه و لكني احبذ تجربة الامتحانات من ال PMI و ذلك للتعود على ضغط الوقت و جو الامتحان, الامتحانات علي PM study


----------



## نور الدين79 (19 فبراير 2012)

الامتحانات موجوده علي اللنك الموجوده في هذا الموضوع مع اني استحسن تجربة حل الامتحانات من ال PM Study لأنها تدرب على الجو الأصلي للامتحان


----------



## نور الدين79 (19 فبراير 2012)

ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط·آ§ط¸â€¦ط·ع¾ط·*ط·آ§ط¸â€*ط·آ§ط·ع¾ ط¸â€¦ط¸ث†ط·آ¬ط¸ث†ط·آ¯ط¸â€، ط·آ¹ط¸â€‍ط¸ظ¹ ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط¸â€‍ط¸â€*ط¸ئ’ ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط¸â€¦ط¸ث†ط·آ¬ط¸ث†ط·آ¯ط¸â€، ط¸ظ¾ط¸ظ¹ ط¸â€،ط·آ°ط·آ§ ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط¸â€¦ط¸ث†ط·آ¶ط¸ث†ط·آ¹ ط¸â€¦ط·آ¹ ط·آ§ط¸â€*ط¸ظ¹ ط·آ§ط·آ³ط·ع¾ط·*ط·آ³ط¸â€* ط·ع¾ط·آ¬ط·آ±ط·آ¨ط·آ© ط·*ط¸â€‍ ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط·آ§ط¸â€¦ط·ع¾ط·*ط·آ§ط¸â€*ط·آ§ط·ع¾ ط¸â€¦ط¸â€* ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ PM Study ط¸â€‍ط·آ£ط¸â€*ط¸â€،ط·آ§ ط·ع¾ط·آ¯ط·آ±ط·آ¨ ط·آ¹ط¸â€‍ط¸â€° ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط·آ¬ط¸ث† ط·آ§ط¸â€‍ط·آ£ط·آµط¸â€‍ط¸ظ¹ ط¸â€‍ط¸â€‍ط·آ§ط¸â€¦ط·ع¾ط·*ط·آ§ط¸â€*


----------



## akmq (10 يناير 2013)

الف مبروك 
انا بدرس ال pmp بس خايف اقرأ ريتا علشان ما اتشتت
اعمل انا بعمل simulation test كتير بس النتيجه بتعت ليسه 60%


----------

